# Aqua Expo 2018 at Aqua Depot, London  - Sunday 27th May



## George Farmer (24 May 2018)

Who is going?

https://www.facebook.com/events/1592676360814874/

I'll be scaping three tanks (Aquascaper 600, 900, 1200).

There's some huge displays there including a 3 metre Iwagumi and 700 litre African-theme scape.

8000 litre reef...

Should be fun.

It's also free!


----------



## PBM3000 (25 May 2018)

Free if you live within walking distance!  

Wish I could be there. Enjoy.


----------



## Djoko Sauza (26 May 2018)

Hard to find info on this, when does the event start and until what time does it run?

Thanks


----------



## Angus (26 May 2018)

Diogo Sousa said:


> Hard to find info on this, when does the event start and until what time does it run?
> 
> Thanks


10am to 4pm, there is a facebook page for the event.


----------



## Djoko Sauza (26 May 2018)

Angus said:


> 10am to 4pm, there is a facebook page for the event.


Thank you! 
I did check the facebook page, just didn't cross my mind that the schedule could be there.


----------



## alto (27 May 2018)

No live feeds 

(I could find )


----------

